# Comparing 1 + 4 Archetypes (145, 146 and 147)



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

This post will compare the multiple differences between 145, 146 and 147 tritypes.

The 3 tritypes concerned with having ONE and FOUR fixes (145, 146 and 147) display those behavioral and psychological patterns : 

• Anger and Envy combine into a peculiar, reflective personality whose goals entail being able to comprehend and coerce their emotional life into a suitable structure in which they can further refine it into something greater;

• Double frustration stance ; the need to feel that life isn't going to fulfill and satisfy its own wishes and wants is enhanced;

• Sullen, complex and refined energy;

• A mix of masculine and feminine energy with the latter being a tad stronger;

• The structure-building, conscience-driven ONE is at odds with the self-expressing, moody FOUR;

• There is a real conflict between the ONE's need to be removed from it instinctive nature and the FOUR need to keep in touch with its original nature;

• Most likely combination to be seen as original, critical and seeking refinement;


*Differences Between Archetypes :*


*Expressing Creativity*

• 145s aren't known for being truly creative tritypes, but they can show it by exploring new areas of knowledge that haven't been discovered or touched upon. They are excellent at finding the missing link between two theories or simply by researching enough on something;

• 146s are very intuitive and can use their creativity by seeking original solutions to a problem that haven't been looked thoroughly before. They are also humanitarian that truly want to help people finding what's intrinsically valuable about them and how to cultivate each's own potential;

• 147s are on of the most creative tritypes and often show this magical quality by pushing their limits to create something unprecedented and truly original;


*Intellectual Curiosity*

• 145s in often considered to be one of the most intellectual and cerebral archetypes. This is because they tend to dive deep into a subject and look for what's missing in order to make the exploration throrough and complete. Because of their capacity to amass large quantity of data, they can be known as a know-it-all;

• 146s are more people and certainty-oriented than 145s. While they do also possess a large intellectual appetite, their quest for knowledge entails looking for guidelines or truisms in order to get accurate and meanifingful information so they can get to the truth behind it;

• 147s are in love with the unconventional and out of the ordinary and therefore can seek to continuously replicate a sense of wonder in their heart and mind. This archetype wants to establish firm but also pliable mental structures in order to shape out their vision without altering the uniqueness factor too much;


*Dealing with External Structure*

• 145s prefer to work within their own boundaries and strucutural approaches as they color and personalize external ones in order to work with them (most of the time);

• 146s is the most comfortable out of the three ONE/FOUR combinations when dealing with external methods and structures to seek out their truth about something. That doesn't mean that they won't question the actual veracity and usefulness of said system;

• 147s is a bit at odds with external systems. They like that it can help defining and standardizing terms and metrics but it can also negatively affect the quality and purity of their work;


*Potential Problems*

• 145s can be so identified in pursuing additional knowledge and getting accurate information that this dauting task can become exhausting and leave you irritating and intolerant of outside advices. This tritype is also very critical and prone to correct others in their observations, making it frequently unliked and annoying if this attitude is persistent in time. Given that this archetype also tend to be very withdrawn and value their alone time, they should try giving others the benefit of the doubt and allow themselves to be educated freely and not only by verifiable sources;

• 146s often have the tendency to challenge and put in question every tidbit of information that seems off or too superficial according to them. While they might refrain from saying what they've go in mind in fear of appearing impolite or annoying, this can make them very critical and judging of other's opinions and make other people turn their back against their numerous advices. This is problematic because they only wish to prevent them from making erroneous judgments and putting themselves into hot waters. This triype may reconsider their communication style and reduce the amount of advices and opinions that they give out in light of all this;

• 147s' ideas and goals can be so out there and original that can be considered farfetched and unrealistic to an outsider's eye. While this archetype can see what's missing and know how to implement structure and set out goals to reach what they envision, they often skip important details and stay engrossed into their own imagination without considering the actual facts that they might see as boring and/or obstructing. Also, this tritype is know known to be easy to work with because of their very high standards and moody or unpredictable attitude, which can be problematic when they work on an extended project or in teams;


*Patterns & Structure*

• 145s are triple analytical and studying. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that need to search a subject in depth, both intellectually and emotionally in order to come to an accurate and detailled conclusion. They can't be satisfied with normal or readily-found data, as they want to be as precise as possible in order to develop their compency and find new info that might have been overlooked. Self-preservation subtypes with this tritype are very withdrawn and independent, preferring to keep their interests private and often live in frugality. The five influence is usually very strong with this subtype since the FOUR fix here is the countertype and doesn't readily express their emotions like the other two subtypes and the ONE fix is very removed from its anger, expressing more anxiety for perfection. Sexual subtypes are very intense and passionate and often feel compelled to research about taboo or bizarre subjects that make them feel connected to the human body in some way. They have a combination of prickly and passionate attitude that make them quite magnetic even though they want privacy too like the self-preservation subtype. They love to have deep and detailed conversations with their loved ones. Finally, social dominants with this subtype are very rigid and have a lot of shoulds about what should be actually considered correct and meaningful information. They are often interested in metaphysics and/or spiritual fields that make them feel unique and superior of some sort. They love to teach and could make a terrific college professor;

• 146s are triple critical and judging. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to submit external information to their inner critic in order to form an opinion about it and subsequently approve or dismissit it. While they are often seen as negative and pessimistic in their attempt to analyze the world, they actually possess tremendous wisdom and want to use it in such a way that would prevent people from experiencing pain, distress and/or being careless with their talents. Self-preservation subtype is very much concerned with tangible and financial security above all. The FOUR component is a little less outwardly seen here, as the ONE/SIX combination naturally enhances the security and anxiety aspect. This is the most prudent and reasonable 146 archetype. The sexual variant is more concerned about how to anticipate and prevent emotional ruin to consume people and therefore make excellent therapists and life coaches. They are usally very sensitive to emotional bonds they create and maintain and can get very controlling at times if they feel that this link is in danger of being severed. Social subtypes of this tritype are usually involved in social groups or organisations that cathers to the need of some type of individuals, often folks that are marginalized, hurt or can't help themselves;

• 147s are triple idealistic and vision. This means that this archetype has all the three enneatypes in each center of intelligence that want to look past the initial expectation of a product or a concept and develop it further, pushing its boundaries to create something unique, novel and exceptional. They whatever the subtype, they are passionate in what they do and don't want to be put any limit to their creativity besides their own. Self-preservation variant are mellower than the other two subtypes and can be a bit more down-to-earth. They like to entertain and are creative hard workers who can still be quite perfectionistic because of the ONE fix. Sexual subtype with this archetype is truly an intense combination that is extremely passionate and imaginative. They dream big and want to do big too. The ONE/FOUR combination here is quite amplified with the firery touch of the one-to-one variant. They can be very controlling and finicky when they get a picture of what they want to produce. Finally, the social subtype is more socially aware and often has a political or societal message behind their work. The ONE side is often stronger here because of the counter-gluttony SEVEN with this instinct. This can make them more willing to follow rules and teach people about how to use their vision and creative talents;


*Possible Mistypes*

• Social SEVENS with a 147 tritype may see themselves as 146s because of they are the countertype of the SEVENS;

• Self-preservation SIXES with a 146 archetype may mistype as a 145 since they are generally more introverted;

• Sexual ONES with a ONE + FOUR combination in their tritype might be tempted to look a an FOUR + EIGHT tritype because they are the countertype of their enneatype and are more in touch with their anger;

• Social FIVES with a 145 tritype may look like a SEVEN and associate with being a 147;


*MBTI*

• 145s' most common MBTI types are : INFJ (451), INTJ (514), INTP (541) and sometimes INFP (451). This tritype is most commonly found within introverted intuitive and are more rarely found elsewhere. ISTJ could be a potential sensing example here. Lots of judging types too;

• 146s' most common MBTI types are : INFJ (461), ISTJ (614), INTJ (614) and sometimes ENFJ (164). They is mostly introverted judging and intuitive types here. It's very rare to see an SP type with this archertype;

• 147s' most common MBTI types are : ENFP (741), ENTP (714), ENFJ (174), INFP (471), INFJ (417) and sometimes INTP (471). They aren't much sensing types with this tritype and this archetype is very represented with NP types. SJ types are rare with this tritype;


*Miscellaneous Differences*

• 145s are often seterotyped as bookworms or nerds. This is less the case for 147s who are more extroverted and interested in many things;

• 146s are more doubtful of what they know to be true than 145s, who in turn are more confident in their capacity to understand and accumulate information;

• 147s struggle to keep their wishes realistic and harmonized within a structure. 145s and 146s are a bit more comfortable with that;

• 145s have a fairly even temperament beside their deep emotional lives. 147s are all often all over the place trying to contain their divergent needs;

• 146s are much more security-oriented than 147s, who are more interested in fulfilling their vision;

• 145s are prickly and hard to know personally; 146s are more open to the outside world and seek external certainty and security more; 147s crave both rules and chaos, making them least consistent;

• 147s are very creative and imaginative while 145s and 146s are less prone to be described that way;

• 146s are known to be very responsible and prepared while 145s are more in their own mind.


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

Thank you for these, Karkino roud:


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

citronnade said:


> Thank you for these, Karkino roud:


You're welcome, hope this helps


----------



## sweetrice (Jun 21, 2019)

Are you going to do every combination of 2 types?
If so, I look forward to the rest!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

citronnade said:


> Are you going to do every combination of 2 types?
> If so, I look forward to the rest!


Yeah, of course! The only comparisons remaining are between heart and head fixes.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Ur my favorite Enneagram poster. Great work and appreciate all the effort.


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

SilentScream said:


> Ur my favorite Enneagram poster. Great work and appreciate all the effort.


That feels so nice! Thank you so much!:heart:


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Karkino said:


> That feels so nice! Thank you so much!:heart:


YW man. Your descriptions (in addition to all the other literature I've read recently) have helped me differentiate my second and third fixes over the last few weeks (given me a lot of quick and easy information to read through) and after a lot of hours wasted trying to get my tritype woes in order, I've started seeing the differences much more clearly roud:


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

I'm still not sure if I'm sx 417. I can be 461 or 451 infj
Sexual 4s can be confident and very imaginative in their ambition so I'm not sure about the other 2 fixes.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

HeeShen said:


> I'm still not sure if I'm sx 417. I can be 461 or 451 infj
> Sexual 4s can be confident and very imaginative in their ambition so I'm not sure about the other 2 fixes.


Nah I'm sure I'm 4+7.
Not sure about 479 or 417


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Good analysis, and an enjoyable read. Thanks for posting! I find it interesting that the 145 combo isn’t seen as creative. With a 4 core I can see it being quite creative.

_145s are often seterotyped as bookworms or nerds. This is less the case for 147s who are more extroverted and interested in many things;_

Yeah. This is the hardest part for me. I relate to both. I’m a bookworm and a nerd but I also enjoy getting out into the world.

I know for sure I’m 4x1, which drew me to this thread. Here, the 471 describes me a bit better than the other two. But when considering types separately...I relate almost equally to 4 and 5, which would lend itself to being 451, but what’s the difference between a 451 and a 471 with a core 4w5 (heavy wing)? I relate to 5 descriptions more than 7, but I couldn’t live as a hermit or anything, and I’m definitely creative and imaginative. Furthermore, I’ve always felt the strongest influence of core + wing + instincts.

Then there’s also the fact that other people tend to see me as anxious, which I hate being seen as, but I need to be honest, and that’s the only part of 6 I relate to. I also think that being SX-first could be why I feel a bit of 7.

well anyway, that’s my ramble, anyway thanks again for posting this!


----------



## Karkino (May 25, 2017)

ImminentThunder said:


> Good analysis, and an enjoyable read. Thanks for posting! I find it interesting that the 145 combo isn’t seen as creative. With a 4 core I can see it being quite creative.
> 
> _145s are often seterotyped as bookworms or nerds. This is less the case for 147s who are more extroverted and interested in many things;_
> 
> ...


Yeah, as a core 4w5 I pretty much have the same problem with differencing between my need for seclusion and mental observation (FIVE) with enjoyment and variety-seeking (SEVEN). On the outside, people would see me as a typical nerd and type me as 459 since I'm pretty shy, but I like to invest my time in intellectual pursuits, what I really crave is fun! If what i read or study isn`t exciting or boring there`s no way I'm gonna keep doing it. I'm also pretty positive and idealistic, but also inconsistent and unfocused in my efforts.


----------



## Balerion (10 mo ago)

I'm still trying to decide whether I'm a 146 or a 147, but thank you for all your threads. They're very helpful.


----------



## HeeShen (Feb 6, 2021)

Hi Balerion. 
I was in the same position as you last year, going back and forth between the archetypes. I got my tritype - 146 Sx/Sp - and I think reading more high quality sources on the subtypes will solve your dilemma. I.e. Riso Hudson's _The Wisdom of the Enneagram_ and even Helen Palmer's The _Pocket Enneagram_, which I can't find online. The best descriptions I can find online are from Beatrice Chestnut's _27 Paths, _but after reading the other 2 descriptions, I find those to be much more informative in terms of actual behaviour of the subtypes. Riso Hudson's subtype description can't be found on their official website anymore, but you can find a paraphrased version at The Enneagram Blogspot

What's your subtype? Or instinct stack? I find that to be highly useful as well. My Sp1 is much much more prominent than So1, which only became clear after reading Riso Hudson's book. Same for So6 (v little) while Sp4 there's more. Ofcourse, Sx1, 4 and 6 are the most prominent.

Karkino's posts are highly useful for a quick comparison between two tritype archetypes, and her presentation of tritype comparisons are incomparable to any other writers. I still look up to her posts whenever I'm trying to distinguish another person's tritype after funnelling out to 2-6 archetypes. 

At the same time, I found out that it's easy to think that we understood the concepts, but actually missed the mark, since there's no proper tests to confirm that our understanding is accurate, and especially when we still don't have a good grasp and deeper understanding on the knowledge of the enneagram.

I think that if you continue reflecting on your behaviour and how other people see you, you'll highly likely to eventually find your tritype.


----------



## Balerion (10 mo ago)

HeeShen said:


> Hi Balerion.
> I was in the same position as you last year, going back and forth between the archetypes. I got my tritype - 146 Sx/Sp - and I think reading more high quality sources on the subtypes will solve your dilemma. I.e. Riso Hudson's _The Wisdom of the Enneagram_ and even Helen Palmer's The _Pocket Enneagram_, which I can't find online. The best descriptions I can find online are from Beatrice Chestnut's _27 Paths, _but after reading the other 2 descriptions, I find those to be much more informative in terms of actual behaviour of the subtypes. Riso Hudson's subtype description can't be found on their official website anymore, but you can find a paraphrased version at The Enneagram Blogspot
> 
> What's your subtype? Or instinct stack? I find that to be highly useful as well. My Sp1 is much much more prominent than So1, which only became clear after reading Riso Hudson's book. Same for So6 (v little) while Sp4 there's more. Ofcourse, Sx1, 4 and 6 are the most prominent.
> ...


Thanks for the resources! I _believe_ my instinctual stacking is so/sx, but I'm not 100% sure.


----------

